# [Syslog-ng] erreur posix au démarrage du démon

## maicroft

Bonjour , 

Je viens vers vous car après moultes recherche je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème , lorsque que je veux démarrer mon démon syslog-ng avec ma config je me retrouve avec ce message d'erreur : 

 *Quote:*   

> Arcadia etc # /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...
> 
> /etc/init.d/../conf.d/syslog-ng: line 12: syntax error near unexpected token `('
> ...

 

J'ai tenté avec plusieurs fichiers de config différent , avec les sample fournis dans l'ebuild rien n'y fait , par contre avec le fichier vide de base il démarre .

J'ai tenté de réinstallé les packages OpenRC and baselayout 2 , de recompilé tous mon système mais toujours pareil , donc si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Arcadia etc # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

----------

## Poussin

tu n'essaierais pas d'utiliser les fichiers de config de syslog-ng (présent là: /etc/syslog-ng/) comme config pour le démarrage du service (là /etc/conf.d/) ? Parce que ça n'a rien avoir...

----------

## maicroft

Mais quel noob interstellaire je fais ..... 

Oki mea culpa et merci de m'avoir mis un pied au fesses pour me réveiller .....

----------

## El_Goretto

 *maicroft wrote:*   

> Mais quel noob interstellaire je fais ..... 
> 
> Oki mea culpa et merci de m'avoir mis un pied au fesses pour me réveiller .....

 

/me lit rapidement...

"coup de pied aux fesses interstellaire"

/me pense:

"De là haut je vois ma maisoooooon..."

Ok je sors  :Wink: 

----------

